# Need help Identifying 2 cichlids



## shealee44 (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Dimidiochromis compressicep and protomelas Stevens. How big are these fish?


----------



## shealee44 (Dec 11, 2019)

They are about an inch and a half


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

They looked pretty small. I would guess they have been hormoned to achieve the bright colors at that size.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Same thoughts here.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Me too.


----------



## shealee44 (Dec 11, 2019)

What do you mean by being hormoned? I'm assuming the previous owner put something in the tank? Because they have lost a little bit of color since I've had them.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Vendors often feed the fish food with hormones to make them artificially colorful and sell better. It is not good for the fish, thus not a practice encouraged in the industry.


----------



## shealee44 (Dec 11, 2019)

This is what he looks like now.


----------

